# cec residential service weather proofing



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

powerblitz said:


> I'm working on a residential service in Canada and was unsure if I have to use duct seal on both ends of the service entrance conduit or just on the entrance. The code says to seal it and provide drainage, can anyone elaborate on that?


Yah go to the canada forum


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

The entrance. Stop the cold air from entering the house.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

The "drainage" means drilling a small hole in the bottom of the first LB coming out of the meter socket. Just after that is where you would put the duct seal.


----------

